# My new boys :D



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

No pictures yet i'm afraid, they're just too fast! working on it though 

Got my 3 new boys on tuesday, 2 sandy hobs and a polecat hob. 

Panga the Polecat
By god this boy is HUGE  but so so so friendly, doesn;t have a bite in him. He's more than happy to sit on my shoulder and act as a scarf  He's not so eager to play with the other 2 and would much rather sit with me, but he still gets on with them

Shpongle the Sandy 
Also a big boy, he can be a bit mean and usually has his teeth out and ready. He's more playful with other ferrets than Panga though, hopefully the biting is just something I can work on.

Mogwai the Sandy
This boy is tiny! He;s so playful and is always wardancing and dooking around and doesn;t mind being picked up. He can be a bit bitey but that's something we can work on  

I get Ozzy in 2 weeks time ^_^

I will get pics ASAP! I promise!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Yayayyaya!! I can't wait for the pictures


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so jealous, I'd love some ferrets


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Woo, can't wait for pictures - they sound lovely. Never owned a ferret though


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They sound beautiful. Cant wiat to see pics, I am gonna have a litter next year.


----------



## ferretaddict (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww sound like great guys, good luck with the pics


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

can't wait for pics


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Hurry up and get those pictures! _​


----------

